# Children's Choir and Solo Singing



## Zenas (May 23, 2008)

I myself see no place for either of these in worship, but my fiancee' favors the children's choir because she believes that it teaches them sound, basic doctrine in a memorable manner. 

I see both of them as a means of distraction during worship that places our attention on a specific individual or group of individuals. Perhaps I am being some sort of prude, but I disagree with their presence in worship. 

Has anyone else suffered through this practice, or do others find it to be acceptable?


----------



## jwithnell (May 23, 2008)

I was in one congregation where the children mostly sung classical selections and were taught to a very high level of musicianship. If memory serves me correctly, they also sang from the back; this truly contributed to worship.

In my current congregation, the children sing before the call to worship, which I think is appropriate and helps to encourage them to participate in the coming worship service.


----------



## Prudence and Passion (May 23, 2008)

The goal mentioned in the OP (teaching sound doctrines through music) could be/should be done in our homes. 

As for children singing in the worship service, parents will get out the camera to record such a cute thing... but that is certainly not going to help the child to distinguish worship from performance.

I have come full circle on this issue. I sang solos at age 8, and was in children's/ youth choirs till high school. Now, I just cannot find a good justification for it.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 23, 2008)

Prudence and Passion said:


> The goal mentioned in the OP (teaching sound doctrines through music) could be/should be done in our homes.
> 
> As for children singing in the worship service, parents will get out the camera to record such a cute thing... but that is certainly not going to help the child to distinguish worship from performance.
> 
> I have come full circle on this issue. I sang solos at age 8, and was in children's/ youth choirs till high school. Now, I just cannot find a good justification for it.



We have the children occasionally (3-4 times a year) sing before the call to worship. It is not a distraction at all. NO one records or takes pictures. Since our musicians are all at the back of the congregation, I would say that the majority of people don't even look at the children (not that that would be wrong), but instead use the song to meditate upon Christ.

Teaching and preparation are important in all aspects of this question.


----------



## Zenas (May 23, 2008)

Thanks all!


----------



## nicnap (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (May 24, 2008)

nicnap said:


>


Looks like you better put away the popcorn, no showing here.


----------

